# Migrating from Picasa



## Peeb (Feb 12, 2016)

Google is killing Picasa:  Google Is Finally Killing Picasa

I've invested dozens of hours into organizing photos and indexing using picasa facial recognition.  

Any way to migrate that metadata over to another program?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't know, but I'm sure if there isn't one, someone will come up with one soon; there can't be more than a few million people in your position.  That sucks!


----------



## jaomul (Feb 13, 2016)

I use Flickr and picassa, both are likely going. String of profanity..........


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 13, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Google is killing Picasa:  Google Is Finally Killing Picasa
> 
> I've invested dozens of hours into organizing photos and indexing using picasa facial recognition.
> 
> Any way to migrate that metadata over to another program?



All of your photos and albums have automatically been copied onto Google Photos.   The BAD news is that the way you can link back, etc to those albums and photos is all f&&&&&ed up!


----------



## Peeb (Feb 13, 2016)

Arrah! So frustrating. Does Lightroom or PSE have facial recognition in the photo organization?


----------



## Alexr25 (Feb 16, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Does Lightroom or PSE have facial recognition in the photo organization?


Latest version of Lightroom does and it works quite well, don't know about PSE though as I don't use it.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 16, 2016)

From what I can see, Picassa desktop is staying, so if all your picture folders are in one root folder it still organises them by date, it seems to be only the online side of it is changing


----------



## Peeb (Feb 16, 2016)

jaomul said:


> From what I can see, Picassa desktop is staying, so if all your picture folders are in one root folder it still organises them by date, it seems to be only the online side of it is changing


Doesn't bode well for its future. At some point it appears on track to go away entirely.


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 16, 2016)

What I have decided to do is (and this is painful)  is dl all the pictures from Picasa and put them in folders with the same names as the albums.  In other words a mirror of my Picasa account.  The pictures I post there are low dpi small jpgs fro linking to and for others to view.  I, of course have all the original RAWs backed up in duplicate on two external USB drives(1& 2 terrabyters).   When I find a 'permanent' on'line solution I can then re;load those albums.  In the meantime I will continue to add to the Picasa albums while putting a duplicate in my Picasa backup albums.  Thank you GOOGLE you Suns-a-B%(*&$es!    
I have a theory (and since I am not a spiritual person this comes hard to accept, but it fits the facts)  When Jobs died his spirit took control of the GOOGLE/ALPHABET CEO and is now running things!


----------



## Braineack (Feb 16, 2016)

They've been phasing Picasa out for years now.  you all knew it was coming...

It's all Google Photos now anyway, so it's not like you lost your online storage -- it's one in the same.  They are just no longer going to support the desktop app.

It makes much more sense for them to cater to photo users.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 16, 2016)

maybe Yahoo will buy Picasa


----------



## Braineack (Feb 16, 2016)

yahoo cant afford google money.


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 16, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> maybe Yahoo will buy Picasa




now that would please the bean counters...they could shut down Flikr AND Picasa at the same time.  Maximizing their piss off the public moment!


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 16, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Does Lightroom or PSE have facial recognition in the photo organization?


I'm not aware of any photo editing software that can do facials.


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 16, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> All of your photos and albums have automatically been copied onto Google Photos.


And at Google Photos, they'll claim all the rights of their photos in their new terms and rules?
Would be so painful.

Hopefully Flickr won't do such move in the near future....
Flickr is already very very slow the past few weeks, pushing us all to Instagram.


----------



## Alexr25 (Feb 18, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> I'm not aware of any photo editing software that can do facial


Take a look at Lightroom CC/Lightroom 6. It has face recognition capabilities that can be used for sorting and cataloging images.


----------

